# Karpfen/Angelzelt Imprägnieren?



## Arne0109 (29. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Liebe Forengemeinde Hab eine Frage wie Imprägniere ich ein Karpfenzelt gibt es da etwas Spezielles?
Danke im vorraus für vernünftige Antworten
Mit besten Grüßen
Aarne


----------



## Schneidi (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfen/Angelzelt Imprägnieren?*

Ich würde es mit einem einfachen imprägnierspray versuchen.


----------



## Carpworld (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfen/Angelzelt Imprägnieren?*

Erstmals würde ich mir überlegen ob es wirklich Notwendig ist, da manche Zeltmaterialien durchs Imprägnieren teilw. schlechter werden, wenn eine Imprägnierung Notwendig ist würde ich auch eine normalen Imprägnierungspray benutzen.

lg carpworld


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfen/Angelzelt Imprägnieren?*

Hi, also ganz ehrlich, von diesem Impregnier-Sprays halte ich gar nichts; außer einer mutmaßlich gesunkenen Lebenserwartung durch das Inhalieren des lungengängigen Sprühnebels und Ebbe im Portemonnaie haben die bei mir noch nichts gebracht.

Ich habe zum Saisonstart mein knapp 8 Jahre altes Ultimate Schirmzelt mit "Tentsure Zeltbodenversiegelung" von McNett (außen) gestrichen.

Das Zelt ist nun so dicht, wie im Neuzustand. Auch an den Stellen, wo kleinste Löcher im Material waren.
 Bei dem lang anhaltenden, teilweise starken Dauerregen der letzten Nacht, kam es nur an Stellen durch wo von innen was gegen die Wand gedrückt hat.

Das Zeug ist auf Wasserbasis und absolut geruchslos.
Allerdings ist das Auftragen mir nicht ganz gleichmäßig gelungen, so dass man Farbunterschiede sehen kann. 
Eine Flasche hat für mein Zelt nicht gereicht.

Es gab auch vergleichbares von Fabrisil, was auch einen guten Eindruck gemacht hat, habe ich beim Googeln aber gerade nicht gefunden.

Wie ein Zeltmaterial durchs imprägnieren schlechter werden soll, ist mir schleierhaft.

Grüße JK


----------



## Carpworld (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfen/Angelzelt Imprägnieren?*

Wie es schlechter werden kann? 

Naja ich hatte das Problem jedenfalls, ich dachte mir ich sollte mein Zelt imprägnieren weil es ein paar undichte stellen hatte im Endeffekt hatte ich nach der imprägnierung mehr undichte stellen. Entweder hatte der Spray irgendwelche Inhalte die die Standart imprägnierung zerstörte, oder er war einfach für der falsche für das damalige Zeltmaterial?

Lg CW


----------



## ulf (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfen/Angelzelt Imprägnieren?*

Hallo

Meines Wissens werden Zelte eigentlich gar nicht impregniert. So eine Impregnierung verbessert nur den Abperleffekt, die eigentliche Wasserdichtigkeit wird dadurch nicht besser oder schlechter.
Etwas anderes ist diese Zeltbodenversiegelung. Die nimmt dem Stoff aber jegliche "Atmung". Bei einem großflächig offenen Karpfenzelt geht das noch, aber bei einem relativ geschlossenen Zelt fängt man da jegliche Feuchtigkeit innen ein.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Arne0109 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfen/Angelzelt Imprägnieren?*

Hallo all,
es ging drum weil ich Samstag am kanal war und ab ca 18 Uhr mittlerer bis starker Regen war und nach ca 2 Stunden tropfe es durch das Zelt wollte es nicht profilaktisch machen sondern weil ich denke das es von nöten ist
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------

